# Bob Sykes



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Me and my brother went to bob sykes today to wet the lines for a few hours before it started to rain. After we got there, started throwin the sabiki out for live bait. After a while of sabikiing, I was rigging another pole when I heard my brother start yelling while he was getting bait. There was a 50"+ red that gone after a pinfish hooked the sabiki that he had seen come to the surface after it. It hit the bait but didn't end up getting it. That got us fired up to stick around for a while. A little while later, he was still sabikiing and I heard his drag start screaming. He's fighting another red on the sabiki and it's a good one. But he must have just been to big for it and broke it off:banghead. All in all not too much caught but a little excitement never hurt.:letsdrink


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Well good job for Andrew. Lets get out somewhere on the boat soon


----------

